# Of CPAP's and swollen ankles



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)

Ladies I highly recommend getting a sleep study done - even if you don't think you need one. I have had problems with swollen ankles and legs for about 16 years. I have been trying to get doctors to take it seriously just as long. I have had my CPAP since the end of July - no more swollen legs or swollen ankles. I can go barefoot now. I never could because my ankles and feet would swell. No more legs as hard as rocks.

This is amazing to me - but so worth the trouble. I sleep like a baby now.


----------



## MissQTPi (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had my CPAP for some years now n its the best thing since sliced bread! (well that n great sex...hehe)


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 22, 2007)

Sandie, that is awesome, it should help a lot of things, keep us posted!!


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had fairly bad swelling in my legs/ankles for a couple years now, and I didn't know it would have anything to do with using a CPAP. What do the doctors say about the relationship between the two?

Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been having swollen ankles and legs as well. I've been getting massages to make them go down so far. Can I ask without sounding stupid what CPAP is?


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have been having swollen ankles and legs as well. I've been getting massages to make them go down so far. Can I ask without sounding stupid what CPAP is?



Continuous positive airway pressure (CPAP). If you have moderate to severe sleep apnea, you may benefit from a machine that delivers air pressure through a mask placed over your nose while you sleep. With CPAP (SEE-pap), the air pressure is somewhat greater than that of the surrounding air, and is just enough to keep your upper airway passages open, preventing apnea and snoring.

Although CPAP is a preferred method of treating sleep apnea, some people find it cumbersome or uncomfortable. With some practice, most people learn to adjust the tension of the straps to obtain a comfortable and secure fit. You may need to try more than one type of mask to find one that's comfortable. Some people also benefit from using a humidifier along with their CPAP system.

Don't just stop using the CPAP machine if you experience problems. Check with your doctor to see what modifications can be made to make you more comfortable. Additionally, contact your doctor if you are still snoring despite treatment or begin snoring again. If your weight changes, the pressure settings may need to be adjusted.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

How does the CPAP help swollen ankles and legs?

The less oxygen in your systen the less efficient your body system works and the more taxed you heart is. Your lymphatic system cannot work up to it's optimum effifiency without enough oxygen. So you hold fluids or the fluid retention can also mean your heart is stressed. That is my understanding of why my legs no longer swell.

Either way it's worth a sleep study to see if you have sleep apnea.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> Continuous positive airway pressure (CPAP). If you have moderate to severe sleep apnea, you may benefit from a machine that delivers air pressure through a mask placed over your nose while you sleep. With CPAP (SEE-pap), the air pressure is somewhat greater than that of the surrounding air, and is just enough to keep your upper airway passages open, preventing apnea and snoring.
> 
> Although CPAP is a preferred method of treating sleep apnea, some people find it cumbersome or uncomfortable. With some practice, most people learn to adjust the tension of the straps to obtain a comfortable and secure fit. You may need to try more than one type of mask to find one that's comfortable. Some people also benefit from using a humidifier along with their CPAP system.
> 
> Don't just stop using the CPAP machine if you experience problems. Check with your doctor to see what modifications can be made to make you more comfortable. Additionally, contact your doctor if you are still snoring despite treatment or begin snoring again. If your weight changes, the pressure settings may need to be adjusted.


The CPAPs that Sandie and I use have humidifiers built right in, and we can control the amount of moisture with a rotary knob. They also have a ramp feature that starts the pressure off low and graqdually increases it. It's good for geting used to using the CPAP - since my sleep apnea is worse than Sandie's and my CPAP is set for 16, I still use the ramp feature so I don't get blasted right away. You can also set it so it reduces the air pressure when you exhale, which makes it easier to breathe.

Since I started usubg my CPAP, Sandie says I've stopped snoring. And I wake up in the morning feeling rested.


----------

